# Union Forces or Burton C02s???



## saudade101 (Nov 5, 2009)

I've just picked up an '09 Burton Mayhem, and am in the process of researching bindings. Heaps of people on this forum are recommending the Forces, with most of the feedback on the C02's and C60's being negative. However, when I check out rider reviews on the Burton bindings, they tend to be all positive?
Whats the deal??? I was super keen on either the C02's or C60's, but feedback is making me wary


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

forces and c02/c60s are not even in the same category


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

C02's and 60's are very much freeride oriented, where Forces are more of a jack of all trade kinda binding. They are pretty good at anything you want to do in them. They can jib and ride powder. The two Burtons probably wont be as fun for jibbing, pretty stiff.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Nivek said:


> C02's and 60's are very much freeride oriented, where Forces are more of a jack of all trade kinda binding. They are pretty good at anything you want to do in them. They can jib and ride powder. The two Burtons probably wont be as fun for jibbing, pretty stiff.


Forces... duh. 


CO2s- overrated, over priced and named after a green house gas. How good could they be?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

If you're gonna spend the money on the CO2's or C60's check out the Force MC's as that is more comparable to the C02 in terms of stiffness and responsiveness. 

The standard Force/Data is more of an "all-mountain" type of binding as it's not as responsive as the two burtons but allows much more flexibility while still being pretty responsive. I ride the Data's and got them over the C02's which I liked a lot but not for the money. There have also been durability issues with the last couple of seasons of CO2's with the carbon highback cracking easily. Don't get me wrong Burton makes very good bindings but the performance/value factor is just not high enough to make them worth buying IMO.


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

thats like comparing cheesecakes to carne asada burritos


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

von said:


> thats like comparing cheesecakes to carne asada burritos


I'm hungry.


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I'm hungry.


so was I when I wrote that


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

von said:


> thats like comparing cheesecakes to carne asada burritos


get me a chicken chimichanga and a soda POP!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

I have never really been a fan of Burton bindings after purchasing some c14's - I got my hands on a pair of the union force's and they blew my mind! I agree with lisevolution, if you are going to spend that kind of money check out the Force MC's. If you are looking for a great all round binding I would consider:

- Union Force

- Union Force SL

- Rome 390

- Rome Targa

they are all great bindings you can pretty much shred anywhere with!


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

force sls or mcs would compare to co2s and c60s
ID get a pair of datas seeems like your looking for somewhat stiff but not too stiff. I have c02s w/ triad highbacks their cool if you get them for 100 bucks which is more than what i got them for. NExt pair of bindings im getting are either forces or datas. As nivek said they are jacks of all trades


----------

